# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Cerberus GL, man-packable multiple-round UAV, Skyborne PTY LTD, drones, Brisbane, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Skyborne PTY LTD

Home page - skybornetech.com/cerberus-gl

----------


## Airicist

Cerberus GL

Jan 23, 2020

----------

